# C Galas - LE LAC DE COME



## oldtrout (Nov 19, 2008)

*Somehow I came across the composition as per subject.
I am sure that the are well know lyrics put to it???
I have tried to find out more about and more composions by by Galas without sucess. Any info would be appreciated.*


----------

